# Stuffed Tomatoes, Roasted Corn, Mexican Rice and Queso Fresco



## chilerelleno (Aug 4, 2018)

*Stuffed Tomatoes*
Hollowed out large garden tomatoes.
Stuffed with roasted corn, Mexican rice, queso fresco and chopped cilantro.
Add some salsa to the rice/corn mixture if you like, meat can be added too if desired.
Topped with butter.

Smoked lightly over mesquite or hickory at 275°-300°° for 1-1.5 hours.


























You can easily make changes to this recipe for different flavor profiles.

If you need a good Mexican rice recipe, click here, Arroz Mexicana/Mexican Rice


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 4, 2018)

Great idea Chile.  I really like the plan to use tomstos rather than peppers.  It will make a nice change.
POINT fir the idea
Gar


----------



## Gary Uk (Aug 4, 2018)

These look great Chile, i'm always looking for different ideas for my vegetarian friends.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 4, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great idea Chile.  I really like the plan to use tomstos rather than peppers.  It will make a nice change.
> POINT fir the idea
> Gar





Gary Uk said:


> These look great Chile, i'm always looking for different ideas for my vegetarian friends.


Thanks Gary and Gary, appreciate it.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm hoping some of the tomato plants we got in produce big ones like this- be nice to try some thing like this, we normally end up tossing tomatoes because we run out of ideas to use em!


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 5, 2018)

Great idea Chile. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 5, 2018)

Wonderful idea Chile, I'm not to into cooked tomatoes unless it's for sauce, but I think keeping the tomatoes raw with just the cooked queso fresco would be great. 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 5, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'm hoping some of the tomato plants we got in produce big ones like this- be nice to try some thing like this, we normally end up tossing tomatoes because we run out of ideas to use em!





danmcg said:


> Great idea Chile. Thanks for sharing!





gmc2003 said:


> Wonderful idea Chile, I'm not to into cooked tomatoes unless it's for sauce, but I think keeping the tomatoes raw with just the cooked queso fresco would be great.
> 
> Point for sure
> 
> Chris


Thanks guys, really appreciate the comments/likes.
I'm about to eat one of these for breakfast, cut open and an egg or two atop it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 5, 2018)

Those look darned tasty Chile, very nice!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 5, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Those look darned tasty Chile, very nice!


Thank you, sir, they were indeed.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 5, 2018)

Chile these cooks show me why you have Chef in your name. I love your cooks. Looks great.

George


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 9, 2018)

Gonna do these again, but with an Italian twist.

Roasted corn mixed with white rice, shredded mozzarella, fresh chopped basil and some EVOO.
More mozzarella melted on top.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Chile these cooks show me why you have Chef in your name. I love your cooks. Looks great.
> 
> George


George, thank you very much.
Very flattering and too kind, appreciate it.


----------

